# Starwood Kauai Presentation Princeville



## rockdocs (Jul 29, 2007)

We are going to a Starwood Presentation at Princeville.
It looks like a $48,000 buy in with $2200 per year fees
The property does not open for 2 years.
They will offer 100000 points bonus
plus 86000 spg points per year for $1800 for 2 years

We like the Westin products, how do we purchase this and get all the same benefits outside of the local presentation.

I am a SPG platinum and would like to use Cancun and the Kierland also.

Thanks-- a first time poster


----------



## Loriannf (Jul 29, 2007)

*Move over to the Hotel based board*

That's where most of the SVO owners hang out.  Read the sticky, read the sticky again, and then ask questions.  You don't have to buy today, take time and make sure this opportunity really suits your needs.  Don't get suckered into the ELITE idea; Starwood just made changes that make this a really bad deal.

Lori


----------



## nell (Jul 29, 2007)

Since Princeville will be a voluntary resort, the only way I know of would be to buy from the developer or purchase Princeville resale and a cheaper property from the developer and have the Princeville unit requalified.  You will find more information on the Starwood program on the Hotel-based Timeshare forum.  There is a sticky at the top of the forum that explains the ins and outs of Starwood quite well.

Jonelle


----------



## rockdocs (Jul 29, 2007)

*Thanks*

I have moved my question over to Hotel based


----------



## grgs (Jul 29, 2007)

First off read this TUG advice article on the Starwood system:

http://www.tug2.net/advice/Starwood_Vacation_Network.htm

Next, you might also want to take a look at this thread started by someone who had just attended a Princeville presentation:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51811

I would strongly recommend that you not buy anything until you've had more time to do research.  You've made a good start by asking questions here.  So do some reading, and then ask us some more questions.

Best of luck!

Glorian


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 29, 2007)

rockdocs said:


> I have moved my question over to Hotel based



Are you SPG Platinum from Hotel-stays?  SPG Plat/Gold is for Hotel usage.  Elite status (Gold, 3*, 4*, 5*) is for SVN usage.  SPG AMEX Platinum is something different.  If you are SPG Platinum then make sure you read FlyerTalk (Starwood section).  TimeSharing is different.

If you have the $$$ and really like the resort and the SVO/SVN timeshare system - then why the heck not?

Most of us would say buy resale.  I did buy WPORV from SVO (and looking forward to our stay in 2009...) - but there were other circumstances involved.

Believe me - requalifying a resale is somewhat of an advanced TS move - and takes a lot of research, reading and time - negotiation skills - and understanding the nuances of Mandatory/Voluntary, SVN, and SVO systems/practices. etc.

If this is something that you have time for - and the inclination - you will save $.  If time is more important than $ - then buy where you want to go - and enjoy your vacations.

Westin Kierland is selling WPORV - you can get a nice cheap stay there (it's a great resort) - and even suck more SPs from SVO by doing an Explorer Package - if you are going to buy WPORV anyway.

Westin Kierland is also a great Mandatory resale purchase (81K StarOptions at least) - if you can understand why this is - you are on your way...
Good Luck.


----------



## duke (Jul 30, 2007)

rockdocs said:


> We are going to a Starwood Presentation at Princeville.
> 
> The property does not open for 2 years.
> 
> Thanks-- a first time poster



I have a reservation for May 2008.  The resort opens in 10 months.


----------



## Henry M. (Jul 30, 2007)

As Duke said, the resort opens next May. It may not be fully built out then, though. It might be that they offered you 2009 occupancy. At WKORV, where I own, as they sold out the units already built, the offered occupancy a year later counting on more units coming online as they finish building. That is a pretty common practice.

I just noticed we're both in Austin! I'd be happy to talk about details of SVN if you like.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 30, 2007)

duke said:


> I have a reservation for May 2008.  The resort opens in 10 months.



I am looking forward to your review - we are going in Aug/Sept of 2009 - can't wait...

btw, everything is complete on our deal (except for getting the WPORV deed) - I wonder when the deeds will be recorded and sent out?

Also - the bees have finally appeared and in hourdes - our backyard is bee heaven - you can actually hear the buzzing from our Brazilian Pepper tree.


----------



## formerhater (Jul 30, 2007)

We bought when the resort first went on sale (about a year and a half ago) and just got our deed in the mail earlier this month.  Hopefully, you won't have to wait as long...


----------



## duke (Jul 30, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> I am looking forward to your review - we are going in Aug/Sept of 2009 - can't wait...
> 
> btw, everything is complete on our deal (except for getting the WPORV deed) - I wonder when the deeds will be recorded and sent out?
> 
> Also - the bees have finally appeared and in hourdes - our backyard is bee heaven - you can actually hear the buzzing from our Brazilian Pepper tree.




David:

Got our deed.  Got our reservation for May. (and will send you a review). The bees are here too!

duke


----------

